# In 1945 the 48th Highlanders of Canada helped to liberate the Dutch town of Appledorn. The Dutch have a WW2 re-enactor Pipes and Drums group.



## jimintoronto (Nov 13, 2022)

The Pipes and Drums of the 48th Highlanders of Canada IN Holland, is a Dutch re-enactor group that is authorized by the Canadian Regiment to wear the WW2 uniform, and parade in the proper kilt and head dress worn at that time  . The members are all   male Dutch citizens, who remember and honour the more than 7,000 Canadians who died liberating their home land from the Nazis during the last months of the war, and who are buried in their country. 

The Dutch unit has been in operation  for 32 years now, and they march and perform a number of times each year, in The Netherlands and also in other parts of Europe. The Canadian unit supports the Dutch unit, by sending pipes, drums, and uniform equipment to them, and by sending musical instructors to teach piping and drumming to the Dutch unit. In one case a retired Pipe Major  from the 48th spent 7 months living in Appeldorn  teaching individuals on improving their technique and performance skills. 

The connection between the Dutch and Canadians is long lasting and strong. Many Dutch people came to Canada in the ten years after the war ended in 1945, and more than 3 thousand Canadians married Dutch women and brought  them back to Canada as " War Brides ". The  fact that a Dutch group re-enacts a WW 2 Canadian Regiment testifies to that bond between our 2 countries. 

Here is video of the 48th Highlanders of Canada IN Holland pipes and drums on parade. link. Home - 48th Highlanders of Holland Pipes and Drums - Apeldoorn (48th-highlanders.nl)

JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks Jim, it is good to know people remember history!


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 13, 2022)

Here is a link to the 48th Highlanders of Canada official Department of National Defense website. The 48 th are a primary reserve light infantry Battalion, and they are a part of the City of Toronto garrison group. First stood up in 1891, the 48th have been serving Canada for 131 consecutive years, with service in the Boer War, the Great War, World War 2, Korea, numerous NATO and UN assignments, and 12 years in Afghanistan . Over 60 battle honors are emblazed on our Colours. link. 48th Highlanders of Canada

The motto is "  Forever Faithful " and in Gaelic it is Dileas Gu Brath. As a former member of the 48th I can tell a joke about my old unit. They are a multi million dollar Scottish social club, that also happens to have armored vehicles and automatic weapons stored in the basement of the club house, otherwise known as the The Moss Park Armory. That multi million dollar trust fund is the result of 7 generations of former 48th men leaving money to it, when they died. The Old Comrades  Association and the Officers Mess manage the trust with the help of a prominent Bay Street investment firm, one of whose past CEO's was also a 48th Colonel. The money is in good hands. The other units that make up the Toronto Garrison complain that the 48th are really a Scottish Mafia, but we just laugh and point out that we are simply good scroungers.   JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 13, 2022)

The Battle Honors Color of the 48th Highlanders of Canada. Each name on the battle honors Color is a battle that the unit was involved in . When on parade Canadian military  units carry two flags, the National Flag, and the individual unit's Battle Honors Flag. Link. 48 Highrs Regt Colour - 48th Highlanders of Canada - Wikipedia     The one exception are Artillery units, as their guns ARE their battle honors, as their Motto reveals which is  "Ubique "  meaning everywhere. While infantry are the ones who first take and hold ground, the guns are the ones who help to get them there in the first place .   JimB.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 19, 2022)

That's the Dutch, any excuse for a party! 

I found the fact I was in their country add in the military was often sufficient!

I never met a bad tempered person in Holland, not even when I inadvertently drove on the left a couple of times..


----------

